# How much for a Starbucks coffee?



## dontaskme (24 Feb 2010)

How much is a Starbucks coffee in Ireland, just as a matter of interest?

Just your regular coffee, tall, grande and venti is 1.50, 1.90 and 2.30 here. They've dropped prices 40c since last year.


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2010)

Where is "here" ?


----------



## dontaskme (24 Feb 2010)

Sorry, forgot to mention, Germany.

How much does it cost in Ireland?


----------



## RMCF (24 Feb 2010)

Too much.


----------



## ney001 (25 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> Too much.



+1 especially as the coffee is so horrible.. as is the tea!


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2010)

I heard it was lovely - once upon a time though.

What surprised me recently was to hear that McDonalds (maybe selected stores only?) now do really nice coffee - freshly ground, consultant barrista ostentatiously visible etc


----------



## RonanC (25 Feb 2010)

Starbucks coffee is muck! Expensive dishwater

I've tried the McDonalds coffee and its actually pretty good.


----------



## Purple (25 Feb 2010)

+1 for McD coffee. 
Starbucks Coffee is muck but I do like the way they have stores in book shops in many countries.


----------



## ney001 (25 Feb 2010)

+1 for Mickey D's coffee.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Feb 2010)

A Grande Americano in Starbucks is around €2.50/2.70.

I have fond memories of my first ever Starbucks coffee. An intimidating barista, similar to the Soup Nazi, prompted me to go for the simplest order, an Americano. The smell and taste of the coffee stayed with me long after I had drained the last drop.

Sad to say that no other coffee shop, including other branches of Starbucks, has ever had that same impact on me.


----------



## Staples (25 Feb 2010)

dontaskme said:


> How much is a Starbucks coffee in Ireland, just as a matter of interest?
> 
> Just your regular coffee, tall, grande and venti is 1.50, 1.90 and 2.30 here. They've dropped prices 40c since last year.


 
Tall Americano is about €2.40 which is about the same as many others (Cafe Sol, etc). Haven't gone there for a while because, as mentioned, the coffee is muck. Plus, they don't have newspapers (apart from the previous day's Metro) and I don't like drinking out of second-rate plant pots (they have the gall to sell these as souvenirs at €8 a throw).


----------



## batty (25 Feb 2010)

€2.50 for an Americano.

A pal lives in the US, she loves the way SB look the same the world over.  I find them dreary & without character.


----------



## DB74 (25 Feb 2010)

I read somewhere (can't find a web reference) that they are also a favourite alibi of criminals in America because there are so many and they all look the same.

Therefore a quick "I was in a Starbucks" cannot really be disproved


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2010)

DB74 said:


> I read somewhere (can't find a web reference) that they are also a favourite alibi of criminals in America because there are so many and they all look the same.


 
Yeah bloody mafia identical clones, they're over running the country.


----------



## Firefly (25 Feb 2010)

Think they call Starbucks FourBucks in the Shtates


----------



## PyritePete (25 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> Think they call Starbucks FourBucks in the Shtates


 
Firefly was that a typo Shtates, or a west of Ireland ( or close to) pronounciation ??


----------



## Firefly (25 Feb 2010)

Up the Shtates!


----------



## ajapale (25 Feb 2010)

Yep Starbucks coffee tastes horrible and McDonalds coffee is consistently good!

I think when Starbuck started pushing instant coffee (called Via I think) that they lost whatever credibility they had.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (25 Feb 2010)

Used to go to Starbucks over Borders in Blanch. They upped and legged it about eight months ago. I miss Borders more than the coffee shop. I think the new-found reality that has infected the Irish psyche has played havoc with the bottom line


----------



## RMCF (25 Feb 2010)

batty said:


> €2.50 for an Americano.
> 
> A pal lives in the US, she loves the way SB look the same the world over.*  I find them dreary & without character.*



Are you still chatting about coffee?


----------



## Protocol (26 Feb 2010)

1.50 in Germany.

2.40/2.50 in Irl.

German price is 40% below Irish price.

Our rents, overheads, energy, legal fees, accountancy fees, rates and insurance costs still need to fall further.


----------



## brodiebabe (26 Feb 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> Used to go to Starbucks over Borders in Blanch. They upped and legged it about eight months ago. I miss Borders more than the coffee shop. I think the new-found reality that has infected the Irish psyche has played havoc with the bottom line


 
Starbucks is still there - above New Look.......


----------



## Noor77 (1 Mar 2010)

Starbucks is okay. 

My favourite is a caramel macchiato from Butlers though. Yum 

On a slight tangent ... we gave up our take-out coffee habit in the office last year as we figured we were spending too much money, but now that Insomnia have the coffee and muffin for €3.50 deal we are back on them three days a week


----------



## haminka1 (1 Mar 2010)

overpriced lump of fat in a coffee cup


----------



## Noor77 (1 Mar 2010)

haminka1 said:


> overpriced lump of fat in a coffee cup


 
Someone's in a bad mood  Glad I don't know you. Or worse still, live with you. Shudder


----------



## haminka1 (2 Mar 2010)

Noor77 said:


> Someone's in a bad mood  Glad I don't know you. Or worse still, live with you. Shudder



well, unless you're a starbucks afficionado, we'd get along just fine


----------



## monascribe18 (9 Mar 2010)

A choice of coffees is free in most bookies, biscuits as well


----------



## DB74 (9 Mar 2010)

Nothing is free in a bookies!


----------

